# First Shark



## Buckrut (May 4, 2014)

Finally got my shark! It was 5'4" and I believe this is a Black Tip but correct me if I am wrong. 

A guy from work also wanted to learn how to surf fish and having recently been taught myself, I felt like I should return the favor so I helped him out and got him his first Red! Also attached is a picture of a stingray barb I took off of a ray I got this weekend. All in all Saturday we got a few Bull Reds, the shark and a ray. All were released to be caught another day!


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

Good fishing right there! I believe that's a blacktip too, no black on the anal fin.

That stingray barb is very cool!


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

Congrats on the shark. That's a heck of a first shark.

Kudos for getting your co-worker his first surf bull red.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Buckrut (May 4, 2014)

Just out of curiosity, has anyone here ever gotten a replica of a shark done? I know it would be quite expensive but am just interested in looking into it. Do they look good? From what I see online, they typically look overly shiny and not the more dull color that they have in person. 

Or what about a Bull Red? How do those turn out?

Any good places taxidermy places you guys would recommend? 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## fubarredz (Apr 28, 2012)

*Shark*

Congrats on the first shark! That's bigger than I've ever caught!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice going, it's just gonna get better as we go into fall.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

How big was the ray? I've had a barb like that in my foot back in 94 so that barb pic brought back memories! Nice shark, I would be willing to bet .27 cents that it is a blacktip with that Z pattern.


----------



## Buckrut (May 4, 2014)

iamatt said:


> How big was the ray? I've had a barb like that in my foot back in 94 so that barb pic brought back memories! Nice shark, I would be willing to bet .27 cents that it is a blacktip with that Z pattern.


It was only 20-24 inches across. Not too big.


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

Man that is a fat bull red! Congrats on the shark


----------



## chrisdot (Aug 17, 2014)

beautiful fish. where was this? sargent?


----------



## waltmeda (Jul 9, 2013)

Nice shark but that looks like a monster red!!!


----------



## ronnie collins (May 21, 2004)

waltmeda said:


> Nice shark but that looks like a monster red!!!


 2x That second red looks like a really good one. Did you measure your reds?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Awesome job! That second red is a biggun! Starting to fatten up! The run will be soon!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellow.mouth (May 10, 2013)

Congrats! Maybe its the picture, but that red really looks huge. My biggest was 48", and didnt look as big as the second pic you have.


----------

